# Cancelling Movistar Contract



## Lynsey0611 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a movistar internet contract that runs until october and for various reasons im leaving spain and returning to the uk. Does anyone know what costs are involved in cancelling it? Is it similar to the uk where you have to pay off the rest of the contract? Someone told me it was free but im not so sure and want to avoid any shocks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynsey0611 said:


> I have a movistar internet contract that runs until october and for various reasons im leaving spain and returning to the uk. Does anyone know what costs are involved in cancelling it? Is it similar to the uk where you have to pay off the rest of the contract? Someone told me it was free but im not so sure and want to avoid any shocks!


I'm pretty sure it changed recently & they aren't allowed to insist on a minimum contract any more - so can't charge a cancellation fee

in any case - the usual advice was always to simply tell them you are leaving the country (even if you weren't) & they didn't used to make a charge


----------



## adriansh (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Xabiachica is right. I cancelled a movistar contract a few months ago and they made a charge for the equipment they had supplied but not for the remainder of the contracted air time.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

First thing is to make sure that you cancel the DD at the bank , otherwise they're not shy of dipping in to your acct !


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

We ran into trouble cancelling a DD with Movistar. I moved my number to Vodafone, waited for the last bill from Movistar and ensured it was paid and receipted. I had been warned about them so I was careful. I cancelled the DD and about two months later I noticed they had tried to take the same amount out again. Next thing telephone calls, threats to denounce me. I told them to get on with it and faxed them my receipt. Nothing more heard, not even an apology.


----------



## Expat challenges (May 1, 2012)

*false charges to my prepaid card*

I had a 1 yr contract with movistar in Argentina. I went into the office and cancelled the direct debit in January. They finally cancelled the direct debit in March and sent to me a bill. My problem is that they kept phoning me to extend my contract -- during the siesta! After I refused, they started texting with offers. They sent me a factura, though the contract was to have been cancelled. They said they would fix it, no need to worry. On the day the contract ended, i received a text offering me 100 min free if I paid the outstanding factura that day. I deleted the message.

The next day, a Sun am at 10, i received a strange text, and deleted it thinking it went to the wrong number. 15 mins later, I received a text from a different number, thanking me for signing up to BBC texts with the top 50 messages, with a price per week. It said that I needed to respond if I did not want to accept the offer. I thought this was a hoax, did not respond, and deleted the message.

Later that day, i received a text in Castellano mentioning international news! I am really concerned that somehow someone will be taking my credit for something I do not want!

Have searched the internet, but have not found anyone else mentioning this problem.
Any ideas? No evidence of calls or messages received or sent. I had deleted them all.
Please help.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

When we moved house, I telephoned movistar to cancel my internet and landline (our new house doesn't have a landline). They said that was no problem, and it would be cancelled in two weeks time.... Needless to say, they didn't action it, so they took the following months money. I called again and eventually, they 'found' a log of my original phone call cancelling the service (I could remember the exact date of the call) and they promised a refund. I did receive the refund quite promptly, and subsequently cancelled the dd with my bank. They are very slippery customers, and need watching like a hawk


----------

